# Dog training pistols



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Two dog training pistols both new in box:

1 semi-auto Walther P-22S
1 Ekol Viper 2.5" Revolver

Both shoot 9MM PAK blanks and I have one box of 50 to throw in the deal. Great for dog training, track and field events, or joining in on you favorite action movie from the couch.

$100.00 for both.------SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

EKOL is sold, Still have the Walther. $50.00


----------

